# Converging pocket door linkage kit Any drawings



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Umm.... I don't think so Tim.:001_huh:
Looks like the cables are connected to both doors. They'll work against each other. You need just one set of cables. My Door Rep said to call your local door supplier for the hardware. Best wishes looks like it's going to a fun project.


----------



## hevnbnd (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok, Well I called three local door shops and all of them said they had never heard of such a product... So anyone got any more input?


----------



## hevnbnd (Jun 22, 2008)

If I could just find one company that sold one I could see how it was designed. I have googled for hours now and found nothing...


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

OK here you go. I spoke with my Hardware Rep he said yes Hafele has a system, I couldn't find it on the web but his book quoted him with a part #
#HAWA-Junior 40/B for like a 30" door price was like $365.00 with a 3 week lead time. If you have trouble finding Hafele in your area you can try Seattle @ Builder Hardware Sales 206-281-3700 ask for the sales desk. They make them bigger I believe if you need. Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.hafele.com/us/external/catalog/architectural/816-830.pdf
I don't see what the OP
was looking for?????


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

:sad: Don't know what to say. I looked at the link as well, and didn't see it either. Best bet call Hafele and speak to a Rep. our local rep said they make one. I only spoke with him by phone as I was ordering hardware for new doors and thought I'd ask what they have. :notworthy


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*OHHHHH! THATS what you wanted!!*



Hardly Working said:


> :sad: Don't know what to say. I looked at the link as well, and didn't see it either. Best bet call Hafele and speak to a Rep. our local rep said they make one. I only spoke with him by phone as I was ordering hardware for new doors and thought I'd ask what they have. :notworthy


I would call a rep too before ordering a non returnable $365.00 misunderstanding.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh, I'd want to see a picture of it before I shell any cash. You always want to make sure it's what you want before you buy it.


----------



## hevnbnd (Jun 22, 2008)

I would prefer to make my own instead of buy a kit... I feel like I have accomplished something that way.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Whats it pay to design a kit for you 

Oh and the cad drawing is funny but flawed.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

Hafele Symmetric 80/Z - HAWA 

The two pulley idea would work fine with some Johnson 200PD hardware, aircraft cable, and some time.


----------



## hevnbnd (Jun 22, 2008)

Hardly Working said:


> Umm.... I don't think so Tim.:001_huh:
> Looks like the cables are connected to both doors. They'll work against each other. You need just one set of cables. My Door Rep said to call your local door supplier for the hardware. Best wishes looks like it's going to a fun project.


I am not sure they would work against each other. Each is on it's own pulleys.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

hevnbnd said:


> I am not sure they would work against each other. Each is on it's own pulleys.


Well yes, according to my highly scientific diagram :laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Cletus said:


> Hafele Symmetric 80/Z - HAWA
> 
> The two pulley idea would work fine with some Johnson 200PD hardware, aircraft cable, and some time.


http://www.hawa.ch/hawa/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/broschueren_flyer/BPF_EN_Junior_Holz_20628.pdf

Page 9, if the link works.
It's 3.1MB file.


----------



## saynever (Jan 6, 2009)

neo, nice find. Gotta keep this in mind for future projects.


----------

